# MG279Q (IPS) läuft nur auf 120Hz(144Hz)



## cqrt (24. September 2015)

*MG279Q (IPS) läuft nur auf 120Hz(144Hz)*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir den MG279Q von ASUS geholt nur erreiche ich nicht wie gewünscht die 144Hz sondern lediglich "nur" 120Hz @1440p. 

Unter dem NVIDIA Control Panel habe ich dann auch versucht eine "Costumize" Auflösung mit 144Hz anzulegen. Der Test verläuft immer erfolgreich. Doch der Monitor zeigt nur 120Hz an.

ASUS GPU Tweak zeigt auch 120Hz an. Stelle ich es dort auf 144Hz springt der Regler wieder zurück auf 120Hz.

Angeschlossen ist der Monitor an einer GTX 760 MARS über den Displayport.

Bin auch hier auf  den Artikel gestoßen bei dem über eine Rückhol-Aktion für genau dieses Problem beschrieben wird:
Asus MG279Q: Rückhol-Aktion für neue Firmware, Details zu Freesync-Einschränkungen

Habe dann meinen Monitor umgehend umtauschen lassen und auch ein neues Gerät bekommen. Nur bin ich wieder da, wo ich am Anfang war. Ich komme nicht über 120Hz. :/

Auch habe ich den Monitor an ein anderes System angeschlossen, bei dem ein BENQ XL2411 auf 144Hz läuft. Aber auch da komme ich "nur" auf 120Hz.

Darf ich davon ausgehen, dass ich wieder ein "defektes" Gerät bekommen habe? Oder weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. September 2015)

*AW: MG279Q (IPS) läuft nur auf 120Hz(144Hz)*

Auch mit Bug gehen die 144Hz.
Nur halt mit frameskipping.

Mein erster MG wollte auch net so mit den Hz bis er denne nach paar Tagen noch net mal über 60hz ging und immer wieder zurück sprang.
KA woran das lag der 2te hatte das net.


Ömm ja nur leider hab ich ne AMD Karte und keine NV.
Mal anderes Kabel und nen älteren treiber vielleicht versuchen wenn das nix bringt tja dann nochmal tauschen ode rjemand hat ne Lösung also ich hab keine gefunden...^^


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2015)

*AW: MG279Q (IPS) läuft nur auf 120Hz(144Hz)*

Würde auch auf das Kabel tippen, probier einfach mal ein anderes.


----------



## Roli (24. September 2015)

*AW: MG279Q (IPS) läuft nur auf 120Hz(144Hz)*

Benutzt du das mitgelieferte Dp->MiniDP Kabel? Versuche nach Möglichkeit auch mal ein anderes.
Ansonsten würde mich bei der Qualität, die ASUS mit dem mg279q abgeliefert hat, gar nichts wundern...


----------



## lol2k (24. September 2015)

*AW: MG279Q (IPS) läuft nur auf 120Hz(144Hz)*



cqrt schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe mir den MG279Q von ASUS geholt nur erreiche ich nicht wie gewünscht die 144Hz sondern lediglich "nur" 120Hz @1440p.
> [...]
> Angeschlossen ist der Monitor an einer GTX 760 MARS über den Displayport.



Ist deine Grafikkarte eventuell das Problem? Habe die letzten Tage folgende Zeilen gelesen (bezogen auf den Asus PG279Q):

"Letzterer soll die  165 Hertz nur mit einer Maxwell-2.0-GPU ab der Geforce GTX 960  darstellen können, *mit Kepler-Modellen seien maximal 120 Hertz möglich.  Die Gründe dafür sind uns nicht bekannt*."

Quelle


----------



## roulie90 (24. September 2015)

*MG279Q (IPS) läuft nur auf 120Hz(144Hz)*



Roli schrieb:


> Benutzt du das mitgelieferte Dp->MiniDP Kabel? Versuche nach Möglichkeit auch mal ein anderes.
> Ansonsten würde mich bei der Qualität, die ASUS mit dem mg279q abgeliefert hat, gar nichts wundern...



Was hast du denn gegen den ASUS auszusetzen? (Ist eine reine Interessenfrage) 
Wollte meinen VG278HE gegen diesen ablösen...

Müsste doch jedes normale 1.2 DisplayPort Kabel die Aufflösung mit den 144Hz unterstützen.


----------



## cqrt (24. September 2015)

*AW: MG279Q (IPS) läuft nur auf 120Hz(144Hz)*

Also das DisplayPort Kabel war dabei. Den Monitor habe ich auch einmal mit einem HDMI Kabel angeschlossen und nur 60Hz erreicht. Wobei dieses Kabel auch mit dabei war. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass hier der Monitor an dem System angeschlossen wurde, wo der BENQ XL2411 auf 144Hz läuft. Mit dem DisplayPort Kabel wurden auch nur 120Hz erreicht. Dieser Rechner hat eine 570 GTX. Sprich beide Systeme haben eine nVidia Karte. Habe somit leider keine AMD-Karte zum Vergleich. :/

Ich habe auch gerade den Hinweis bekommen, dass es evtl daran liegt, dass es ein Freesync Monitor ist und kein Gsync. Also Freesync nur mit AMD-Karten und Gsync nur mit nVidia Karten, um den vollen Funktionsumfang zu gewährleisten. Ist da was dran?
Dann müssten ja nun Hardware Anbieter die Monitore in AMD und nVidia Kategorien aufteilen. :/ 

Ich werde mal den BENQ XL2411 (144Mhz) an meine Grafikarte anschließen. Glaube der BENQ XL2411 hat weder Free- noch Gsync. Mal sehen, ob ich da 144Hz erreiche. Gehe aber schwer davon aus. Melde mich später nochmal.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. September 2015)

*AW: MG279Q (IPS) läuft nur auf 120Hz(144Hz)*

Nö habe den XB270HU auch mit den vollen 144Hz  betreiben können trotzt AMD Karte.(musste komischerweise nur nen älteren treiber nehmen)
Kannst halt nur net Freesync nutzen das wars.
Hab hier das Kabel top ding frisst auch alles ohne Prob. an Auflösung und Hz.
CSL - 3m Mini Displayport auf Displayport Kabel |: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Musst dir natürlich das passenden raussuchen falst de miniDP-miniDp brauchst.
Würde ich jedenfalls mal vesuchen wenns dann net geht weg damit.


----------



## cqrt (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MG279Q (IPS) läuft nur auf 120Hz(144Hz)*

Danke an lol2k, es war wohl sehr wahrscheinlich das Problem, dass die Grafikarte ein Kepler Modell ist. Vllt. gibt es ja wen, der es schafft. Ich jedenfalls habe den Monitor zurückgeschickt... Verarbeitung und Bild (IPS) waren auf den ersten Blick sehr gut. 
Schade. :/ Naja muss wohl später eine neue Grafikarte her. :<



lol2k schrieb:


> Ist deine Grafikkarte eventuell das Problem? Habe die letzten Tage folgende Zeilen gelesen (bezogen auf den Asus PG279Q):
> 
> "Letzterer soll die  165 Hertz nur mit einer Maxwell-2.0-GPU ab der Geforce GTX 960  darstellen können, *mit Kepler-Modellen seien maximal 120 Hertz möglich.  Die Gründe dafür sind uns nicht bekannt*."
> 
> Quelle


----------

